# Rear fog lights replacement



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

Anyone know of a procedure for replacing the rear fog lights? I never use mine, but I have one out and I would like to replace it. I was thinking they might be handy for tailgater's on the Interstate.


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Rear fog lights replacement (Avo)*

i think you have to take off your trunk "cover" there are about 6 screws and 1 torx.


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Rear fog lights replacement (Avo)*

It's not out. You're only supposed to have one (driver's side) on your model year. That's the way they do it in Europe. Audi of America caved to people not understanding the concept in 2002 and added the second one. Here's a link to a recent thread on another forum that discussed this in detail if you're interested... 
http://forums.audiworld.com/a6/msgs/679248.phtml


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Rear fog lights replacement (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

Interesting.... I am glad I did not go and tear my trunk apart. Although it would be nice to have one on the right side also. Most of the replies to that post have nothing to do with the fog light.


_Modified by Avo at 2:37 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Rear fog lights replacement (Avo)*

You can mod it so that you've got rear fogs on both sides, but I'd never do it. It's only set up that way in the states because drivers here don't understand the concept of rear fogs.
One makes more sense.


----------



## Avo (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: Rear fog lights replacement (SouthboroAudiGuy)*

That is true. I had never seen rear foglights before. As far as I know American cars do not even have them as an option.


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have had all of my idiot inlaws keep telling me that I had a lisence plate light out all the time, i keep telling them that it is that way on purpose, they are all idiots, just don't get it!


----------



## Project13 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: (Project13)*

Any one know were the post is for doing the two rear fog light mod is??


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Project13)*

Don't give in -- stick with the single one. It's the way it should be. People should only be seeing it in the fog/heavy snow anyway.
If people keep telling you about it, you've probably been using it too much.


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Rear fog lights replacement (Avo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Avo* »_Anyone know of a procedure for replacing the rear fog lights? I never use mine, but I have one out and I would like to replace it. I was thinking they might be handy for tailgater's on the Interstate.
 
hahaha so true i alwas do it to people who tailgate man works everytime.also when somone turns on their high beams behind me at night.they always backoff when i turn them on.i belive i have two but u should stick with one its even more annoying


----------

